# my new R34 GTR V-Spec



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well today i collected my R34 GTR V-spec 

I am very happy with the car and love it !!

the car drove perfectly all the way home from JM-Imports to Aberdeen and was ace 

have only had it on one or two back roads but was great to drive 

shit myself when finally parked up as water was dripping under the passenger side at the bulkhead - quick text to Jurgen and he quickly identified it was just A/C water - sounds silly but i did shit myself when i saw it lol.

Adore the car and only aim is to keep her as is at the moment .....with a full leather re-trim at somepoint ......and maybe some Top Secret and ARC parts to subdue the brand whore in me lol buts thats all and then ....! 

I will put up some proper pics tomorrow but for now:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks great, I love the wheels on it


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

congrats mate enjoy!!!


----------



## fastfu (Mar 28, 2011)

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new purchase! We could do with some more pictures!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

beautiful car. love those wheels


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-34GTR:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks stunning! Keep her that way!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

will do thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

[/IMG]



















my brother is taking some pics witha non phone camera over the weekend but as you can probably tell im a little pleased


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Superb~~~!


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning m8,maybe 1 day


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Give me your wheels!!


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats mate, very nice looking car


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks very good. 
You must be pleased.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Love the wheels, suit the car very well...congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

ill be honest at first i wanted to trade them for TE's but they grew on me and when i saw them 

HOLY F**K !!

my pics dont do them justice


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lewis_08 said:


> ill be honest at first i wanted to trade them for TE's but they grew on me and when i saw them


They are nicem but TE's are the best for any GTR :bowdown1:


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## BNR34GTR (Aug 8, 2011)

not usually a fan of bbs lm on the 34 but must admit they do suit your car really well. Its got some nice kit on it, good buy.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

im the short one on the right ,other one is my mate (too ****ing tall)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice pics, stunning car mate..

glad we have made you very happy with this car.

if anybody else wants a nice R34 GTR then please feel free to email us [email protected]

we have around 6 coming in for customers around uk and all reasonably priced too.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I was about to say nice car collection! And then I realised where you were... 

Very nice car, also loving the wheels!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah Jurgen cant say enough for the car love it and it drives so solidly cant believe its over 10 years old !!

realy love it and was looking underneath and at the coilies etc. will get pics of the underneath and that over the weekend


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

nice one!! spec??


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

will post a propper thread later but main spec is:

R34 GTR V-spec with factory fitted arch extensions

nismo rear wing mounts
BBS LM 18" alloys
HKS coilovers
HKS exaust system

so plenty of roam for the future


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lovely car mate - if I was looking for a 34 I would love to have that one!

D


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Love the wheels mate...can't stop looking at your pics!! Wow


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful car man! That front bumper looks so nice!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> will post a propper thread later but main spec is:
> 
> R34 GTR V-spec with factory fitted arch extensions
> 
> ...


Nice motor mate

Welcome to the BB crew.

Just a question, though, what are factory fitted arch extension when there on a *gtr*, is there something that l may have missed while being in gtr ownership for the past 6yrs


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase looks lovely:thumbsup:


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

mate congrats. WHAT A CAR!


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

You're already such a teaser! But! I don't blame you, would have done the same thing with such a beautiful car! 

Can't wait for the better quality pics


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn, there goes another R34 from the North East  Great car


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

its technically not england but i bought it straight from Japan to the REAL north east lol

with regards to wing mounts i was told by a mate that these were optional from nissan as they are higher than others i have seen - this may be wrong ??


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> its technically not england but i bought it straight from Japan to the REAL north east lol
> 
> with regards to wing mounts i was told by a mate that these were optional from nissan as they are higher than others i have seen - this may be wrong ??


Ahhh l see.

You meant wing mounts, that l can see.

Think you got it wrong in your previous post, l understand now:thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

nozza1 said:


> Ahhh l see.
> 
> You meant wing mounts, that l can see.
> 
> Think you got it wrong in your previous post, l understand now:thumbsup:


sorry was just a typo i meant wing extension


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

soon BB's will be 10 a penny lol

wheels look nice

your rear wing mounts are not nismo nor are the rear spats (higher wing mounts were never an option via nissan)


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

okdk thanks


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

really nice car,but we do need more pictures!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Stunning motor mate :thumbsup:

Absolutely loving the wheels!

How many miles has she got on her?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

nice car! tempts me to get an r34


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

50,000 miles but its soooo clean


----------



## frootloops (May 16, 2010)

nice car...tires look beefy and awesome...what's the size on those? 40series?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

265 35 18 Advans


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks fantastic, enjoy it.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

pics by one of my mates at our little club meets - Team Beard



































































































thanks Jurgen 









the end lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like you are enjoying your 34GTR!!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes very much


----------



## TinTinR33 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Lewis  Its Martin. Thought i'd come find you on here and say hello  

......Hello.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

hey martin tried to post on the other site but it came up with a message syaing it has to be approved ??

anyhoo - thanks


----------



## TinTinR33 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah....i think when you first join the admin/mods have to approve your registration. You should be able to post up in the next 24 hours.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Love that mate, it's beautiful


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks love it to bits 


Plans:
HKS brace bar
ARC induction kit - unless i win the lotto and buy the Nismo carbon clubman one !!
interior re-trim to black
Ti Expreme exhaust - damm you matty !!!
(need to see what mine currently has and if the car will need a re-map if i get one as still not 100% on RB tuning ,used to 4G63's)
carbon rad plate
top secret or ARC catchcan / water bottle
carbon rear spoiler blade
start to look at engine/fueling mod options for 400BHP-ish


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Lovely 34 Lewis :thumbsup:

If I had one, that is how it would look


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

nice r34  love the BBS wheels.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

realy nice 34, hopefully see it at some meets this coming spring/summer


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks guys 

will def make some summer meets !


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

really nice car mate!!!!!!!!!
enjoy in my opinion the best car ever made.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi guys 

a mate of mine (Steve Thackwray) who runs an online car blog did a magazine style shoot and write up

(Note: i have informed him that a R33 is BCR not BNR)

Minty Fresh | noOneFresher!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

wow awesome car and really happy we supplied this car for you.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks excellent. Some great pictures there!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice shoot!


----------



## Fred123 (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice car!!! One of the cleanest ive seen! wheels look nice too....


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

a new pic i found on the net from The Scottish Car Show


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Shiny!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome pal..


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks guys - 

not as interesting as seeing it being driven or driving lol but thought it showed off the car well.

loving the car since i got it and look forward to eventually getting her on a track (think ill go down to some knockhill trackday instruction first) loving the car on A and B roads.


changes on the way-
ARC catchcan / water bottle ( to be fitted)
Carbon lip on the away from Newera.
brake disks and pads (not sure yet on details)
Interior being planned out with Jurgen.
And some other cash pinching planned by matty by next month !!
Next year i think i will have some changes under the bonnet.

future plans
HKS , Do-luck,ARC,TS or similar brace bar
ARC induction kit - unless i win the lotto and buy the Nismo carbon clubman one !!
Ti Expreme exhaust -or if i find a top secret back box i think i would hold out for that !!
carbon rad plate
carbon rear spoiler blade
start to look at engine/fueling mod options for 400BHP-ish or make the 4 a 5 lol


well chuffed with it to say the least.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a winning car - love everything about it. Just superb.


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Well tidy Lewis loving some of thacko's work too.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Lewis_08 said:


> a new pic i found on the net from The Scottish Car Show


As apone say "absolute badass"
The supra behind it looks go as well. And this was at the Scottish car show?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah mate its Marcs part of the "Team Beard " little car club we have,they twisted my arm into going and it wasn't bad .

was really nice to meet Jurgen and see his monster too


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

lovely looking car mate.....cant get enough of those pics.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Whats the difference between BCR and BNR ? mine is a BNR33


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BNR32 (32 gt-r)

BCNR33 (33 gt-r)

BNR34 (34 GTR)


----------



## flinty75 (May 7, 2006)

Lovely car mate enjoy


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Stunning car mate, never seen it going about aberdeen yet and I usually have my eyes peeled for gtr,s .....................just need to pull my finger out and get myself back into gtr ownership, where about is the monthly jap car meet as that looks at lot like the asda car park ?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the nice words!

I don't go to the beach meets ill be honest i think that's the TSG guys.

There is another R34 GTR BB that cruises Aberdeen haven't seen it in ages though.

I generally do my own thing with mates that own jap cars and also go to runs/shows with a club called Team Beard


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

They look high res pics car looks stunning!!! 

I want some of them pics lol.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Lewis_08 said:


> thanks for the nice words!
> 
> I don't go to the beach meets ill be honest i think that's the TSG guys.
> 
> ...


Lewis, there are another 2 BB in Aberdeen.

S


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

r34 gtr and bbs ftw
its a great combination.
very nice looking GTR. keet it up.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

duka said:


> Lewis, there are another 2 BB in Aberdeen.
> 
> S


havent seen the second unless it has an aftermarket front end (seen one ages ago but have not seen it since)?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

well more parts collecting!

ARC induction kit bought 
Carbon Garage |Defend panel on the way (Newera)
Rear Strut brace on the way 

and looking for some new brake disks and pads at the end of the month


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Garage Defend is beautiful, you will like it!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Go for endless pads


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

sounds expensive haha!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Either those or wedsports

Pm me / replied to your mail too


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Never been a fan of BBS rims but the car is stunning mate.... Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks 

update - 

got some parts to go on the car-
carbon rad panel from Garage Defend (thanks to Matty and Newera)
Carbon front lip from a small JP shop (Newera)

will post pics soon 


Looking forward - 

looking into options for:
Top mount twin turbo set suitable for 600BHP
Cams
Fueling
ECU (Motec/Apexi etc/)
Tomei exhaust system
Big braje set-up

no rush but that's the plan


----------



## will0208 (Mar 6, 2012)

Very good looking R34. 600hp set to be ordered next, having some serious power plans? :chuckle:


----------



## Callon (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Coming along nicely

Empty your pm bI'd it's full


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

ok lol


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Best of the year? minty.fresh

my car is up for best car on this board , nice pics quite chuffed 

Also - 
home next week and prepping my carbon bits so that should be good and also waiting for priced back on 

2860-5 s or HKS2530s among other parts


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice BNR34, have you ever thought of considering changing to red BBS wheel cap?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wats that?


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

*so nice*

Really loving this car! looks amazing! great job


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Did think about the red caps maybe hmmm


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfection on 4 wheels sir GJDM.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

More pics Lewis!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Soon , fitting the new carbon lip, carbon slam panel over Christmas

The rear bumper is also getting resprayed due rash from the tyres haha 

Heading to Tokyo for TAS too so we will see what that brings


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning mate... Looks spot on. Loving it.


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

That red will add something different to your wheels!


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

something like this.


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Taven888 said:


> Wats that?


Hi Mate, I'm referring to the red BBS wheel caps.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought i should pop up an update , some pics will soon follow:


Well the car has been receiving allot of attention at the Scottish car show this year and when i have been out and about enjoying the roads in the nice weather we have been having!

Loving the car at the moment and some decisions may have to be made as I have been offered a full engine built to the spec i would like and considering going for it although the price is making my wallet pour with tears buuuut as a GTR fanboy it may be too difficult to reuse the option.


Before that though is the brake set-up i am deliberating between a Alcon set up ,R35 Brembos or Ap Racing . the Alcons seem most cost effective .

most of the parts i have bought:
ARC intake Garage Defend Carbon Rad Plate
Carbon Front GT style Lip
ARC Catch Can
TS interior matts
TS Gear Knob
TS oil cap

some other dress up bits are all now on

The only thing that really needs attention at the moment is the wheels have started to have spots and patches in the lacquer so i will have to source someone comfortable with working on BBS LMs as most do not seem to confident.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

my wheel guy will sort your BBS when it comes for the work..

stunning car.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

what she looks like at the mo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool, to see yours and james' newera32 there together


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Lewis_08 said:


> what she looks like at the mo


Best looking wheels for R34 GTR


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

jealous!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

That top secret bumper is the bolox!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

GTR RGT said:


> That top secret bumper is the bolox!


i agree 

another one lol


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cannot say nothing else Perfect stance:bowdown1:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks man , just finishing the plan for the engine upgrades


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

This was at the SECC right? Lovely car man...


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

yes , thanks 

I don't do many shows but mates asked me to go last yeat and it was a laugh so go to that one now.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

It used to be at ingliston, which was a shite venue tbh...now its round the corner from me ...

Good to see some GTR's there....


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

DD31 said:


> Best looking wheels for R34 GTR


faccy hooking me up with a discount big brake set-up all round to fit under them? 

thanks guys for the comments


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

:clap:Best colour:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well......


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stop!!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well the above got fitted ......


And then the rest 

The basic aim was to build myself a car that i have wanted since i was a kid. My own version of what i thought the R34 GTR was.

My R34 was already a great car and clearly showed my love of Top Secret with their aftermarket front end.Although i loved TS , it was not the big hitting single turbo beasts i coveted such as Smokys own or my friend Kens in Tokyo , but the Competizione R's.There were others such as Mines R34 terrors.

I had the pleasure of meeting the guys in both the Mines and Top Secret shops whilst in japan and thanks to my friend Ken , developments were put in motion for my car to get a new engine built by Mr Nagata at Top Secret. I also included handling and visual improvements to the car and below is the final spec :


NUR spec N1 base engine 
TOP SECRET Extended and baffled sump
Minor head work
HKS V-Cam
HKS cams
HKS Pulleys
HKS OIL and Water Pumps
HKS Gaskets
HKS Fuel Rail
Head Bolts 
And some other minor TS tweaks 

Fitted by JM but specced by TS:
HKS 2530 Kai (under slung as converting these to top mount looked a ridiculous task)
IPE 1000CC R35 injectors
SARD fueling system (Up-rated hosing ,reg etc.)
Nismo Fuel Pump
Tomei Manifolds
Tomei Elbows
HKS mahussive oil cooler
Koyo Rad
Nismo engine mounts
HKS front pipe + De-cat

Sky Engineering:
Link G+ ECU + mapping (600PS final tuning - for now until more sensors etc are added)

Other:
Leather and Alcantara Re-trim
Ohlin Suspension
Alcom Super Brake Kit
Nismo Bushes
wheel re-furb
Nismo clocks installed
TS interior Mats
TS Gear Knob
Nismo Interior Mirror (carbon)
Nismo Filler cap
other stuff lol 


the final product:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I will post some build pics and interesting stuff like TS build up photos 

Next:
Do-Luck Half Cage
hard pipe for one last bit on the induction
AEM Wideband
Defi Boost Gauge 
Lots and Lots of driving with a smile


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Seen this on JM's Facebook, love it.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Moooooore piiiics pls moooreee piiics  Car looks great m8 and quite special now with the TS heart implant !!Love the BBS suits the car perfectly


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely awesome. A dream has been become a reality


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool looking


----------



## AWC (Mar 2, 2014)

Lewis_08 said:


> Well today i collected my R34 GTR V-spec
> 
> I am very happy with the car and love it !!
> 
> ...


congratulations, must be a babe to drive, lol had the same with the water dripping from mine before now.... does take a moment to establish your mind


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys, i will pop up more pica and maybe a clip (it sounds great !!) this week


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nearly perfect car. The wheels are awesome as well.


----------

